# [EVDL] Blue Window EV Dashboard Computer



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've never owned a vehicle with an LCD display so I can't comment on
that, but alot of new cars seem have them. Not entry level models,
but most the higher level ones.

Z



> Hart Penn <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Just came across this on the Grassroots web site:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are several different technologies for LCD displays that have differe=
nt characteristics for things like temperature range and sunlight readabili=
ty. I don't see any mention on the site as to how the display is character=
ized for those parameters so I guess you would have to call them and ask.

Lawrence

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Zeke Yewdall
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 10:43 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Blue Window EV Dashboard Computer

I've never owned a vehicle with an LCD display so I can't comment on
that, but alot of new cars seem have them. Not entry level models,
but most the higher level ones.

Z



> Hart Penn <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Just came across this on the Grassroots web site:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

thats similar to something we are doing. we were going to create a pc
based dash but decided to use Centrafuse to create a radio, web, video,
nav system and added a custom plugin for the ev dash functions. had to
justify the power usage of the pc.

If there are any .net programmers out there I'd love to hear from you.
we would like to make this an open source type of project

I have to get some screen shots up somewhere.

here are some shots of a Jeep interface. this was to be our starting
point before i found roadrunner and centrafuse.

http://www.korn.net/rjk/screenshots.html

why just have a dash when you can have a complete navigation and
entertainment system

is there interest in this?





> Hart Penn wrote:
> > Just came across this on the Grassroots web site:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The people from Electric Blue came down to our Phoenix EAA chapter meeting a few weeks ago and showed us this new product. He had a mocked up display unit in a foam filled briefcase. You pay $300 for the box that I think hooks in to the shunt and a voltage sense. It drives a composite video output, couldn't be more standard than that. You supply your own screen. Typically what you'd do is install a DVD player headunit in your dash and hook the blue window in to the reverse camera or auxilary input. You could also use the add on TV monitors they use for back seats of cars to entertain kids. These could be relatively inexpensive.

BTW, Electric Blue (the Flagstaff, AZ one) had this listed at $300 on the paper I got from them.

Still it looks very cool. The mock up they had was setup where the meters moved around. I may have to buy one eventually.

The biggest deal though is they said they planned on making the code open source! I'm sitting here thinking if I were real ambitious I could possibly integrate together Blue Window and Zilla View! But more importantly you could make changes to the settings yourself and customize the view.

Rick


----------------------
>Just came across this on the Grassroots web site: 
>
>http://www.grassrootsev.com/monitor.htm
>
>Has anyone purchased one of these? I don't think I've seen it mentioned on
>this list before and a search of the archives didn't produce any real hits.
>Just wondered what the rest of the community thought of this new market
>entry. It looks interestingly enough but I wonder about the practicality of
>an LCD display in any vehicle.
>
>
>Hart




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It has a high coolth factor ... but this gadget is already $375. What does 
an an LCD monitor equal to the rough environment of a car (high temp, 
vibration) cost? Victor's Evision is $530 and from what I understand it 
does more.

What kind of battery capacity meter is that? If it's a true amp-hour 
counter, it's worth more; but if not ... well, let's look at simpler, 
cheaper, more reliable alternatives.

>From Electro Automotive:

Westach SOC gauge (expanded-scale voltmeter w/ ballistics) $58

Westach battery voltmeter $58

Westach ammeter $58

from Autozone : Sunpro tach $45.00

>From EVParts : Tach sender $106

Total $325, and no computer to crash.

Less if you already have the tach in your instrument panel.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are a number of chips that can provide composite RCA video or VGA
signals to drive these type of dash displays. 

I use one (SV2000) in my BMS master board to display system parameters. 

The SV2000 is fed by simple serial signals from my pic and it converts that
to ASCII text for display.

You can get serial to video chips with enhanced graphics capabilities as
well. All useful stuff. 

http://www.speechchips.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=5

http://www.decadenet.com/bob4/bob4.html

http://www.tvterminal.de/TVT-KVGA_international_20070208.pdf



-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Blue-Window-EV-Dashboard-Computer-tp22955720p22965178.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peter Perkins wrote:
> > There are a number of chips that can provide composite RCA video or VGA
> > signals to drive these type of dash displays.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From time to time someone comes along and says lets make a computer based 
display, but somehow it falls by the wayside.

This one sounds great and even better since you want to make it open source. 
Lee Hart has done 2 projects and put out the schematics and parts lists on 
the web for all to use. More 'tools' for our EV's make them more useful and 
acceptable to the general public. How many of us have old laptops that we 
could use?

I'm sure that many of us that want to have an interface like Blue Window 
would gladly send you $10 or so just to support the project, I know I would. 
Do you have a Paypal account?

Once it is developed and open source, there are so many applications that 
can be created to plug into it.

Maybe the EVIL, I mean EVDL administrator could make some web space so that 
we could centralize EV information?

Rush
Tucson AZ


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pratt2" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 08, 2009 11:50 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Blue Window EV Dashboard Computer


> thats similar to something we are doing. we were going to create a pc
> based dash but decided to use Centrafuse to create a radio, web, video,
> nav system and added a custom plugin for the ev dash functions. had to
> justify the power usage of the pc.
>
> If there are any .net programmers out there I'd love to hear from you.
> we would like to make this an open source type of project
>
> I have to get some screen shots up somewhere.
>
> here are some shots of a Jeep interface. this was to be our starting
> point before i found roadrunner and centrafuse.
>
> http://www.korn.net/rjk/screenshots.html
>
> why just have a dash when you can have a complete navigation and
> entertainment system
>
> is there interest in this?
>
>
>
>


> Hart Penn wrote:
> >> Just came across this on the Grassroots web site:
> >>
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ricky wrote -



> The biggest deal though is they said they planned on making the code open 
> source! I'm sitting here thinking if I were real ambitious I could 
> possibly integrate together Blue Window and Zilla View! But more 
> importantly you could make changes to the settings yourself and customize 
> the view.


See! Already there is one person that is willing to write an application....
And how many of us have Zillas?
Can the Zilla progaming change be written into the code so that the program 
can be used to change the Zilla parameters?

That would be worth something to me...


Rush
Tucson AZ





_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

